# ..موسوعة عالم الثعابين ..



## نور وسط الظلام (31 أغسطس 2010)

موسوعة عالم الثعابين

هناك عدة أسماء للتعريف بالثعابين أولها الأسماء العامة التي وردت في اللغة مثل الحيات والأحناش والأين والعثاء والــصل ولكل من هذه الأسماء مــعني يميز بعض الأنواع عن غيرها ، أما الاسم الأخر فهو اسم للتعريف بالثعبان كوجود علامة مميزة به أو تسميته بمكان وجوده أو بغـذائه ، أما الاسم العلمي أو الاسم اللاتيني المصطلح عليه والذي يطلق على كل عائلة من الثعــابـين فـيكــون خاص

مثل NAJA-CROTALUS-ELAPHE .


فمثلاً هناك تصنيف بحسب السمية الموجودة لدي الثعابين :

بحيث تنقسم الثعابين إلى قسمين هما :

1- ثعابين سامة :

تنقسم إلى قسمين هما :

أ – ذات سمية شديدة
ب - ذاتسمية ضعيفة .

2- ثعابين غير سامة :

تنقسم إلى قسمين هما :

أ – ثعابين عاصرة .
ب - ثعابين غير عاصرة .

كما يمكن اعتبار مكان المعيشة ركيزة في التصنيف فمثلاً :

¨ ثعابين صحراوية .
¨ ثعابين الصخور .
¨ ثعابين الأشجار .
¨ ثعابين البرك والمستنقعات .
¨ ثعابين البحار والمحيطات .

ويمكن التصنيف بناءاً على وجود الأنياب لنصل لتصنيف هو :
¨ ثعابين عديمة الأنياب .
¨ ثعابين ذات أنياب أمامية متحركة .
¨ ثعابين ذات أنياب أمامية ثابتة .
¨ ثعابين ذات أنياب خلفية .  



 



 



 



تغذية الثعابين :

يمكن القول عموماً بأن الثـعـابين تتغذى على كل ما يدب على وجه الأرض من حشــرات وزواحف وطيور وثدييات وبيض وحتى الأسماك والإنسان لو اقتضى الأمر ، وتتبع الثعابين في تغذيتها نظاماً معيناً فهي لا تتناول وجبات يومية ، حتى أن بعض الأنواع لا تتناول وجبات لفترات طويلة قد تصل لسنة أو أكثر دون أن تتأثر بذلك ، وحتى يصل الثعبان لغذائه فإنه يتبع عدة خطوات يمكن إجمالها فيما يلي :

1-البحث عن الفريسة :عندما يشعر الثعبان بالجوع فإنه يبحث عن فريسة تناسب حجمه أي كان نوعها سواء من القوارض أو الطيور أو الزواحف ، ونجد الثعبان وقد تحرك لسانه بسرعة فائقة إشارة لوجود شيء ما قد يكون وجبة دسمة ، عندها يتربص الثعبـــان بالفريسة ويقترب منها بكل هدوء وحذر حتى يصل لمسافة تسمح له بالانقضاض عليها .


2-القبض على الفريسة : يتحين الثعبان الفرصة الملائمة للقبض على الفريـسة بحيث لا تؤذيه ثم يلتف عليها والضغـط عليها حتى تموت إن كان من الثعابين غير السامة أو ذو سمية خفيفة ، أما الثعابين ذات السم الزعاف فإنها تحقن الفريسة بالسم في لمح البــصر ثم تتركها لتموت .

3-ابتلاع الفريسة : يبدأ الـثعبان بابتلاع الفريسة التي قد تفوقه حجماً فللثعابين قدرة على تناول أشياء تفوق أحجامها مرات عديدة وذلك لمرونة عظام الفـك والقدرة على شد الجلد المغطي للجسم ، ومعظم الثعابين تبدأ بالتهام الفريسة ابتداء من منطقة الرأس إلا أن بعضها لا يهتم بذلك خصوصاً لو كانـت الفريسة صغيرة الحجم بالنسبة للثعبان .

4-دفع الفريسة للمعدة وبدء عملية الـهضم : بعد ابتلاع الفريسة يتحرك الثعبان يمنة ويسرة لدفع الفريسة لمنطقة المعدة وعند استقرارها تبدأ عملية الهضم التي يساعد فيها ســم الثعبان والإفرازات التي في المعدة ، وقد تستغرق عملية الهضم هذه ساعات أو أيام .


5-إخراج الفضلات : هناك طريقتان يمكن للثعبان بواسطتهما إخراج الفضلات من جـسمه الطريقة العادية من فتحة الشرج أو عن طريق الفم وذلك بالنسبة للأجسام الكبيرة أو القــشور والأظافر التي لا تستطيع معدة الثعبان هضمها 


 



 



 



تكاثر الثعابين :منح الله سبحانه وتعالى الثعابين القدرة على التكاثر بشتى الطرق ، ويمكن تقسيم طرق تكاثر الثعابين إلى ما يلي :

وضع البيض
إبقاء البيض داخل جسم الأم
إباضة داخلية وخارجيةولادة حقيقية

وعملية التكاثر لدي الثعابين عملية ذات طقوس ومراسيم معينة لا يمكن التزاوج إلا بعد إنهائها هذه الطقوس هي :

البيات الشتوي : تجتمع الثعابين عادة في أحد الشقوق أو المغارات لتقضي فيها فترة الشتاء أو ما يسمي بالبيات الشتوي ، هذه العملية مهمة جداً بالنسبة للـثعابين فهي المسؤولة عن تنشيط هرمون التكاثر لدي الثعابين .

مرحلة الطلب واستعراض القوي : بعض انقضاء الشتاء تخرج الثعابين من جحورها وأول ما تفعله هو تغيير ثوبها ثم تبدأ بعد ذلك مراسيم التزاوج بعرض العـضلات بالنسبة للذكور حيث يتقاتل الذكور مـع بعضهم في مصارعة تسبه رقصة الباليه وكل منهم يحاول الإيقاع بالأخر حتى يفر أحدهـما ويبقي المنتصر ليتجه إلى الأنثى التي تقبل التزاوج معه بعد هذه المعركة .


مرحلة التزاوج : يتم الاتــصال بين الذكر والأنثى التي تكبره حجماً ، وقد تستغرق هذه العملية عـــدة ساعات لينفصل كل منهم عن الأخر ، وتبدأ مرحلة تكوين البيض لدي الأنثى .


وضع البيض : بعـــد عدة أيام من التلقيح تبدأ الأنثى بالبحث عـن عش تضع فيه بـيضها ، هذا العش لا بد وان تتوفر فيه الحرارة واــلرطوبة اللازمين لفقس البيض ، حتى تجد المكان المناسب فتبدأ في وضع البيض الذي يختلف عدده من نوع لأخر ولكنه قد يصل في المتوسط إلى 25 بيضة .


حضن البيض : الثعابين حيوانات غير اجتماعية أي أنها لا تعيش في نظام أسري فعند وضع البيض تتركه ليفقس دون أي رعاية منها ، إلا أن بعــض الأنواع تحرس البيض حتى يفقس ويخرج منه الصغار ثم تتركهم ليعيشوا حياتهم دون أي رعاية من الأم .


فقس البيض : عند فقس البيض الذي يستغرق عادة قربة 6 أسابيع يبدأ الصغار بالخروج إلى الحـياة معتمدين على أنفسهم ، ويكون الثعابين الصغار مثل الكبار تماماً فلو كان الثعبان الكبير سام فإن الصغار سيكونون مثله .

¨ بداية الحياة : يخرج الثعابين الصغار إلى الحياة ومعهم الكثير من المتاعب التي تواجههم فهناك أعداء كثر للثعابين كما أن البيـئة قد تكون قاسية عليهم إضافة إلى الأمراض التي قد يتعرضون لها ومشاكل الخروج من البيض حتى لا يبقي منهم سـوي عدد قليل يكمل دورة الحياة التي وضعها الله سبحانه وتعالي
 


 



 



 



 

طرق الدفاع :

يدافع الثعبان عن نفـسه أسوة بغيره من الحيوانات ، فكل حيوان عند تعرضه للخطر يظهر شراسة لم تعهد فيه وضراوة لم تشاهد من قـبل ، وطرق الدفاع لدي الثعابين متنوعة وكثيرة تخــتلف من ثعبان لخر ، هذه الطرق قد يستخدمها الثعبان بحسب ما سخر له فمن الثعابين من يملك طرق عديدة ومنها ما لا يملك سوي طريقة أو طريقتين يستخدمها حسب حاجته فإن لم تفلح واحدة استخدم الأخرى أو قد يستخدم بعضها مجتمعة ليكون وقعها أكبر وتأثيرها أشد وأكثر ، من هذه الطرق ما يلي :

¨ العض
¨ حقن السم.
¨ إصدار روائح كريهة
¨ التبرز والتبول على العدو  

فرد منطقة الرقبة 



 

¨ رفع الذيل 



 

يتبع :download::download:



​​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (31 أغسطس 2010)

¨ الدفن  



 

¨ قذف السم  



 

¨ إصدار أصوات :  



 

¨ الفحيح
¨ الحشرجة
¨ القرقعة  



 

¨ الارتكاز والوقوف 



 

¨ وجود رسومات على الجسم  



 



 

التلون  



 

¨ تشابه الذيل والرأس 



 



 

¨ التكور  



 



 

¨ التخفي
¨ القفز والطيران
¨ العصر
¨ نفخ الجسم
¨ التفلطح
¨ التخشب
¨ بصق الدم

¨ التظاهر بالموت 



 

ثـوب الثعبان : 


يقوم الثعبان بتغيير ثوبه بما يسمي عملية الانسلاخ ، وهو يقوم بذلك عدة مرات في العام الواحد قد تصل إلى 5 مرات ، ويحتاج الثعبان عند القيام بهذه العملية لعدة أمور لعل من أهمها :

¨ التغذية الجيدة .

¨ البعد عن المؤثرات الخارجية التي تؤثر في سلوكه .

¨ تواجده في بيئة مناسبة .

¨ خلوه من الأمراض .

وثوب الثعبان المنزوع عبارة عن خلايا ميتة من مواد دهنية تظهر فيه جميع تفاصيل جسم الثعبان حتى انه يمكن في الكثير من الأحيان التعرف على الــثعبان من ثوبه ، هذه العملية يحتاجها الثعبان لتساعده في تنظيف الجسم كما إنها تساعد الثعبان عند كبر حجمه لأنه لولا وجود هذه العملية لأختنق الثـعبان ومات نظراً لتركيبة الجسم الحرشفيــة ، وبالطبع تحتاج هذه العملية من الثعبـان الكثير من الجهد نظراً لأن هذه العملية تحتاج إلى عدة مراحل هي : ¨ الركود وتكوين الثوب .

¨ بداية خلع الثوب من الرأس .

¨ الزحف خارج الثوب للتخلص منه نهائياً .

¨ إزالة الباقي من الثوب عبر الاحتكاك مع أي جسم خشن . 



 

سم الثعبان : 


سموم الثعابين عبارة عن مواد وعناصر مختلفة تتجمع في مكان خاص بمنطقة الرأس يعرف بخزان السم ، وتتكون سموم الثعابين من عدة مواد هي :

¨ سموم .
¨ مواد غير سامة ذات تأثيرات حيوية .
¨ أنزيمات مع الأملاح والأحماض . 

وتختلف السموم من نوع لأخر بحسب نوع الثعبان وحجمه ومكان معيشته ، ويمكن تقسيم السموم إلى أربعة أنواع هي :

1. سموم ذات تأثير على صفائح الدم وجدران الأوعية الدموية .
2. سموم ذات تأثير على الأعصاب .
3. سموم ذات تأثير على العضلات .
4. سموم ذات تأثيرات خارجية .

وبالطبع فإن لكل نوع من هذه السموم دور خاص في تأثيره على الملدوغ ، ولعل من أهم تأثيرات هذه السموم ما يلي :

¨ صداع حاد .
¨ دوخة .
¨ الشعور بالغثيان .
¨ آلم شديد بالبطن .
¨ رعشة وتعرق .
¨ الأعراض الداخلية الناتجة عن تأثير هذه السموم بالجسم . 



 


التعرف على الثعبان :

هناك سؤال يحـير الكثيرمن الناس هو : هل يمكن التعرف على الثعبان السام من غير السام ؟ 

للإجابة على هذا السؤال نحتاج لمعرفة الكثير من الحقائق عن الثعابين وعن تركيبتها وأشكالها ، ومن الصعب جداً على الشخص العادي التعرف على الثعبان السام من غيره إلا أن هناك حقائق بــسيطة يمكن أن تسهل هذه العملية وتمنحنا القدرة على التعرف على الثعبان السام من غيره ، من هذه الحقائق ما يلي :


¨ طريقة السير فكل الثعابين التي تسير بطريقة جانبية سامة .

¨ اللون فمعظم الثعابين ذات اللون الأسود خطرة وسامة ، وكذلك الثعابين ذات الألوان البراقة .

¨ الثعابين التي تفرد منطقة الرقبة مثل الكوبرا تعتبر خطرة وسامة .

¨ الثعابين ذات الملمس الخشن خطرة وسامة .

¨ الثعابين ذات الرأس الدائري سامة .

¨ الثعابين ذات الطرف المجلجل سامة .

¨ معظم الثعابين ذات الأشكال الغريبة تكون في الغالب سامة وخطرة .

كما يمكن التعرف على الـثعابين السامة من غيرها من المراجع المتخصصة وكتب الـثعابين التي تعرف القارئ بالثعبان السام من غيره ، وهناك أيضاً الأهالي فهم اعلم بالثعابين الخطرة التي تعيش بجوارهم من غيرهم ، لعل هذه النقاط هي أهم النقاط التي يمكن التعرف بها على الثعبان السام من غيره إلا أن هناك نقاط أخري اكثر دقة هي عائلة الثعبان ووجود الأنياب والشكل العام والتركيبة الحرشفية والتركيبة اللونية



 



 



 



 

اتمنى ان يعجبكم الموضوع

الموضوع الأصلي : موسوعة عالم الثعابين  || المصدر : egymedicine ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*موسوعه رائعه جدااا
ومجهود جميل وكبير
تسلم ايديكي اختي
وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورة يا نوررر

موسوعة ضخمة ومهمة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

واااااو موسوعة جميلة

بس لسة مكملتش قرايتها

شكرا يا نور يا قمر ​


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *موسوعه رائعه جدااا
> ومجهود جميل وكبير
> تسلم ايديكي اختي
> وربنا يعوض تعبك​*



نورت بمرورك الجميل
شكرررا اخى مايكل 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة يا نوررر
> 
> موسوعة ضخمة ومهمة
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك



نورت بمرورك الجميل زيك
ميرسى كتير كليمووو
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> واااااو موسوعة جميلة
> 
> بس لسة مكملتش قرايتها
> 
> شكرا يا نور يا قمر ​



نورتى بمرورك الجميل يا قمر 
بس هى خلصت عندى 
 ممكن ادورلك تانى 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>



نورتى بمرورك الجميل ياقمر 
مشكورررة ريد روز 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*





موضوع ومجهود

رائع جدا جداا


شكرا جدا جدا



سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------

